# Anyone have JohnnyProducts current "Thomson" linear actuator?



## dbell54 (Feb 17, 2019)

I've been trying to ascertain exactly what he's selling right now. An email exchange has been less than satisfactory. His copy reads:

"Thomson Linear Actuator 4 in stroke 600lb force 
Sleeve lift replacement, all models all years.100% replacement for older Bear and Warner models. K2G10-12V-DN-04R90-JP2 
12v 1/2" pin holes. The pin center to pin center retracted measurement is 10-3/8". Used on our sleeve hitches."

The trouble is that Thomson doesn't make one with these specs. Their D12-05A5-04 is their only unit that matches the description of 10.3" length, but it's only a 250# force, not 600#. Their D12-05B5-04 is a 500# unit, but 11.9" long. Also their lower clevis pin hole is not at 90deg. to the unit as illustrated. His illustration (and description) appears to be the Warner K2G10-12V-DN-04R90 that he used to sell once upon a time.

Johnny claims his is a 600# force, so how can it also be a Thomson? I tried to ask if he has them custom-made by Thomson, but never got a straight answer. Anyone have a late model from him? I'd really like to use his, if it's really 600#. His price is reasonable and comes with a Weather-pack connector, which is worlds better than the standard Packard 56 series.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I doubt you will get much of a response, as most people just buy replacement actuators based on size, stroke, and capacity. Walk in and order one around here and chances are it is a generic Chinese knock off at the fraction of the price of a Thompson unit.

I do know that Thompson changed the external design of their heavy duty 12VDC actuators from the exposed motor to a housed motor, it may well be the units in question are the older design. My current Thompson catalog lists the size and capacity you are looking for as being in the Electrak HD series linear actuators.


----------



## dbell54 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. After laboriously deciphering Thomson's catalog listings for the Electrak HD and coming up with the closest match, I have the HD12B0260100EXX1EEM. This unit, converted to "real" American measurements from metric, is 585#, close to Johnny's listed 600#, with a 4" stroke, but only about 9.8" retracted compared to his 10.3". Plus its enclosed housing looks nothing like his illustration (conventional Warner type). When you consider that his is selling for $260 and this Thomson is well over $600, I think it safe to say that this isn't his unit.

It's really a shame that I couldn't ever get him to say exactly what he has, despite repeated attempts to confirm the exact specs. As stated previously, the only Thompson matching his physical dimensions and appearance is the D12-05A5-04, but it only has a 250# capacity and no 90deg. rear end. I am afraid that that is the unit he has , but doesn't realize that it's not a 500# unit. Their complex catalog incredibly does not ever list the weight spec for 05A5, only 05B5, a longer 500# unit. I had to call Thomson and they had to shift around awhile to find someone who could confirm what 05A5 actually was. So one could reasonably mistake the D12-05A5-04 for an exact replacement for the Warner K2G10-12V-DN-04, which still wouldn't give the 90deg. rear mount hole to turn the unit sideways ,unless you add the Warner suffix R90 which Thompson doesn't offer on the Electrak 10 series. And still not 600#, only supposedly 500#.

Maybe I should just abandon his and do like you said, try to find a Chicom unit with the correct specs. The Glideforce LACT4-500A seems to fit the bill. I guess the 90deg. isn't really important. I could always add my own Weather-pack connectors. (I love those things!)


----------



## dbell54 (Feb 17, 2019)

OK, so I've got the actual Thomson part number for JP's sleeve hitch actuator. It's D12-10A5-04JP which is a regular D12-10A5-04 Electrak 2 series 10.3" 250# force unit with the mount pin hole turned sideways per JP's custom specs. The Thomson p/n is written on the body and the box of a replacement actuator he sold. Why he doesn't use this p/n on the website is a mystery. Instead he shows the old Warner p/n. Could it be because the Warner p/n shows it to be a 600# unit as he advertises and the Thomson p/n would reveal it to be only 250#? I hope it's only because he is unaware of the difference. Anyway his price is very reasonable, but is 250# enough? Every recommendation I've ever seen is for a 500# unit for a sleeve hitch.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The $64 question is, What are you trying to lift?


----------



## dbell54 (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, my intended use is a box blade, but the heaviest thing I can think of right now would be the rear end of the tractor. Pretty handy to have a built-in jack!


----------

